# Central Portugal to Porto 17th September



## AvonLady (Jun 15, 2009)

I need to get to Porto for a 9.45am flight on 17th Sep, is anyone travelling there from Alvaiazere/Tomar area as I would really appreciate a lift.

I will help with costs.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Travel to Porto airport*

Hi Avonlady

I recently needed to get from Gois to get a 9.45am flight back to the UK Liverpool. I used the trains to get to Porto airport and i was glad i did. The high speed train from Coimbra to Porto was the best train ride i have ever had. The cost from Serpins to Coimbra was 2.40 euro. Coimbra to Porto was 10.99 euro. Then the metro to the airport this was 1.90 euro.

I travelled up the evening before the flight and stayed in a local hotel just by the airport. It's so close Probably no more than 500 metres. cost 49 euro. 

I am sure that if you do not get a lift this may be an option. Maybe Derek may know of trains from the Tomar area. 

Good luck whatever you decide to do.

Peter the 666 man 

Booking.com: Hotel Pedras Rubras, Moreira da Maia (Porto), Portugal - 1386 Guest reviews. Book your hotel now!


----------



## AvonLady (Jun 15, 2009)

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Avonlady
> 
> I recently needed to get from Gois to get a 9.45am flight back to the UK Liverpool. I used the trains to get to Porto airport and i was glad i did. The high speed train from Coimbra to Porto was the best train ride i have ever had. The cost from Serpins to Coimbra was 2.40 euro. Coimbra to Porto was 10.99 euro. Then the metro to the airport this was 1.90 euro.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, I looked at the train but the earliest I can get to Porto Campanha is 8.35am and thats a bit to tight on time to get to the airport...I will try the hotel.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Porto airport*

Hi Avonlady

If it is that your option is going to be stay the night before in a Hotel. May i add a little that should help.

Use the link from the Hotel i left before.

You will see a map on the left of the page Zoom in and change it to satellite view.

You will see a Letter M colour blue and the word Botica. That's the Metro stop to get off. cross the road not into the car park the other side. 

Then you will see to your right a bridge over the roadway, walk towards the bridge and the Hotel is on your left before the bridge.

When you leave the Hotel at the road turn left and go under the bridge until you come to a roundabout. On the opposite side you will see the road into the airport. It's only a few hundred yards walk.

Google Earth is very good just put into the search Francisco Sa Carneiro. Bing maps is rubbish.

Hope this may be of help

Peter the 666 man


----------

